# Does this sound right?



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

My office is 20 miles from my house (downtown Tucson) and I turn on Uber when I leave in the morning. It's a 20 minute freeway shot to work and normally don't get many rider requests from Uber or Lyft until I get downtown. After driving for 2 hours before work I always have more money in mileage write offs(about 12.0o more using Stride Drive) than I made driving. At this rate I wouldn't pay any taxes. Does that sound legit? Am I ok starting the Uber app and Stride Drive when I leave my house? (Uber is available where I live but Lyft isn't until i get into town. Thanks!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

As I understand tax laws, yes. The mileage is deductible as long as you have the app on and are actively seeking riders. I am not a tax attorney or CPA, nor do I play one on the Internet. The best advice would be to consult one of the above professionals for actual advice.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Many many drivers are losing money on paper driving for uber,

This is to be expected with the rates where they currently are.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Many many drivers are losing money on paper driving for uber,
> 
> This is to be expected with the rates where they currently are.


I only drove during college football season last year and stopped because the bottom fell out when it was over. I'll make more money than miles (assuming the market wasn't flooded w/ drivers over the last 12 months)when it kicks back up and it will even out later but just wanted to make sure it sounded right. Three weeks of reading here unfortunately answered my question. Thanks for the reply.


----------

